# 5-htp?



## Vamplady (May 10, 2003)

Just wondering if anyone has used and had success with 5-htp?Vamplady


----------



## 23118 (Apr 19, 2006)

I am currently trying the 50mg - about 3 weeks into it now - slightly better, but not enough to recommend it. Going to up the mg's to 100 and see if it works any better.


----------



## Gret (Sep 23, 2003)

5-HTP took care of my depression, but I don't know if it really solves any IBS problems unless the depression and IBS are linked.


----------

